# "Catchphrases"



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

What are your favorite phrases from your trainer, or things you use with your students? Anything you hear/say the most...or hear repeatedly in your head while you're riding.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL...I know lots....

- heels down
- toes in
- shoulders open
- hands still

Want more? = D


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Poing!!

"Come around the corner, now Poing" Supposed to get you into lengthened trot.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL. Cool. I will remember that one. = D


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

"glue your **** to that saddle or you'll be sorry" 

i tend to fall off rather ungracefully a lot


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

bubblegum said:


> "glue your **** to that saddle or you'll be sorry"


I absolutely love that one! I should tell that to someone I know. LOL. Thanks for that one. = D


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

squeeze squeeze squeeze those little legs of yours Shauna


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

When I would get aggervated or want to give up my brother would always tell me to "CowGirlUp or go to the house" So that's where my name came from hehe  Occasionally he still says it to me LOL


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Look up! 
Dont take a vacation over the jump!


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

when I got my half arab he was sluggish to say the least so my instuctor would stand in the center of the ring and say "push push push push puuussshhh" to get him to engage his back end .

I had the greatest inner thigh muscles


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I havent taken a lesson in a good while but I remember my instructor when I was a kid yelling across the ring "get those heels down.....are your heels down?"
I have heard my daughters instructor say "Who is running this show, you or your horse?" It helps her to remember to pay attention since she is only 10.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

"Push her to the fence" "Inside Leg!"

I have to think for more!lol


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my favorites are 'pain is weakness leaving the body' my old trainer used to make me say that when i would have to go around 20 times in 2pt or with no stirrups or both. he would make me say it over & over

him - 'what is pain ?'
me- 'weakness leaving the body' 

lol

i also like 'now we're cookin' with wesson oil' haha


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha everyone has great phrases! Time to add mine!

"Trademark!" This is said only when I'm looking down. After nearly 10 years of riding, it's still used here and there!

"Squeeze your legs like you are squeezing out toothpaste/cream puff"

"Make love to that saddle!" To the adult riders only, haha. Used to help the beginners to sit the trot. 

"Don't look down, there's no money on the ground!" I actually found a $0.25 on the ground, so she changed the phrase.

"Don't look down, or you'll fall down!"


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Make the right thing easy and the wrong thing hard.

Think about what happened, before what happened, happened. Ray Hunt


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

"Off like a herd of turtles" (when a group lesson is starting out)

"Shine that star!" (shoulders back, chin up, chest broad)

"Ask, tell, DEMAND!"


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Get up there and RIDE before I give you a reason to cry!! I haven't heard that one in a couple of decades but it sure worked.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

"Put your shoulders back and boobs out!!!!"

"Smile with all four cheeks" hated that one. 

"Sit up straight, **** it! Or I'll duct tape a bat to your back!!" also hated that one. 

"If you're not one with your horse, you'll be one with the ground."

"Always remember, the ground is harder than it is to sit the trot..." 

I never understood that one really... Maybe because it made no grammatical sense...


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

hmm, ill have to realllyyy think into the past for this lol ! been years since i took lessons. 

hmm

"Push her, give her a reason to move !" 

I think that is the only one i remember.. 
inless... hmm

"LOOK at the area of the arena you want to go!" 
( i used to get that alot, lol now its just automatic)

"Shoulders back" 

"slow'r down" 

Ugh there is so many more, but i cant remember any of the funny ones lol !


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

"Do not kill the little birds in your hands!" if I'm using too much rein

"Are you planning on making the transition today?" When I hesitate on transitions

"Fix your stirrup" My feet tend to slip around in the stirrup a lot! There are more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

"Sit deep in the saddle and push her into a canter."

"Keep your horse from stargazing!"

"Stop sitting on the pommel!" This is when my riding instructer tells us to stand without stirrups. LOL

"Lift your horse over the jump." Although that isn't really correct...

This is always to prevent us from falling. "If you fall, you owe me 2 litres of coke!"

"Don't let her run away from you!"


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh I want to get into teaching when I am older might use that coke one lol


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

savvylover112 said:


> Oh I want to get into teaching when I am older might use that coke one lol


LOL. Trust me, it really works. I haven't fallen off for a few months....


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I will make them pay up lol or when I go to team training on sunday I will bet one of the girls 2 litres of coke that one of us will falll off lol


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

savvylover112 said:


> Well I will make them pay up lol or when I go to team training on sunday I will bet one of the girls 2 litres of coke that one of us will falll off lol


Good thinking. = )

Oh yeah, another one: "Think of the reins as baby hamsters."


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

"Go with him" - When Chinga and I are killing eachother
"Build a bridge and get over it" - When I screw up
"Are you going to dream world" - When I make a wide turn.
"Let him go" - When Chinga's trying to go faster and thats my aim but Im not letting him.
"Show off your boobs" - She said this to Kristian and I when we were riding bareback it wasn't exactly meant to mean that but yeah .. ..


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> "Show off your boobs" - She said this to Kristian and I when we were riding bareback it wasn't exactly meant to mean that but yeah .. ..


LOL. My first riding instructer always used to tell my sister that.
"Open those shoulders and push your boobs out! God put them there for a reason!"


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

lol Kristy and I continuessly cracked ourselfs laughing.


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

oh and another one "that horse can feel a fly land on his butt why are you hanging on his mouth" used when my hands would get too heavy and the instructor needed me to lighten up.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

"Don't be afraid to give him a huge smack with the crop."


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

"Good, now do it AGAIN!" *repeat*

"Get MAD at 'im!"

"You better get it right this time!"

"Drive, drive, DRIVE!"

"Get those **** heels down!"

Those are phrases my instructor frequently shrieks at me whilst she's turning red and steam is spouting from her ears.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Jessabel said:


> Those are phrases my instructor frequently shrieks at me whilst she's turning red and steam is spouting from her ears.


Riding instructers can get scary, hey? LOL


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

"Lets see them tatties girls!!" i always tell mom and ash this when we ride, they dont take lessons so i make sure to coach them in a way they wont realize i am coaching...
one i used riding and when i as group leader in weight training in highschool was"BUTT AND BOOBS" when my teammates hunched their shoulders while lifting or someone starts slouching in the saddle my version of chest out back straight, fits better with my personality lol


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

my old trainer used to say, "Noooow your cookin' with fire!" when I'd actually do something right lol....

and also I would say "well," but it sounded like "wool," when I was a teenager having attitude about something, and he'd always cut me off and just say "Wool is for sheep, get out there!" lol


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Great! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man, tons come to mind!

"His mane is black, it will always BE black, no matter how long you go without watching it!"

"Quit perching!"

"Down, forward, up back, down, forward, up, back..." for sitting the canter.

"Feel the burn!"

"Quit spilling ice cream all over your horse's neck!" I was always told to hold my reins like ice cream cones, and if my hands tipped, I would spill the ice cream. =]

Most of my instructors demanded cookies if you fell off.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

bubblegum said:


> "glue your **** to that saddle or you'll be sorry"
> 
> i tend to fall off rather ungracefully a lot


My trainer used to tell me to think of my butt as being 'stuck' to my horse like sticky tape, or glue...Lol! 

"As gentle as you can, but as firm as necessary"...when it comes to training

"Heels down, toes up"

"Elbows in, you look like you're flying!"

"Straighten Up!" for when you're slouching

"whatever you do, don't hang on with your lower leg when you're bareback!" My trainer told me that when I was starting to learn bareback...of course now it's a "duh" statement, but I can Pass it on to students now!

"Release" when jumping


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

"RIDE like you MEAN IT!"

"Walk like you're going somewhere!"


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The tenser the horse is, the softer you ride

Captain Heyer. My first dressage coach.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Oh man. 

--"Shelby, if you're trying to fly, remember, chickens CAN'T FLY!" ((When my elbows start flopping, LOL))

-- Heels down!

-- Does it burn? Oh good.

-- Great! Now do it AGAIN. *repeat as necessary* haha.

-- You need a smaller helmet. (I'm a pinhead. I can never find one small enough. hahaha.)

-- Instructor - "Hand gallop is FUN. Riding without stirrups is FUN. Posting without stirrups is FUN."
Me - NO IT'S NOT?
Her - "Oh, well I meant for me. To watch. You." *laughs evilly*
Me - >.< Oh.

hahaha. and my personal fave, one my dad always says when I'm ****ed and ranting: Oh?

Me: >.< Yes.

Or when my butt tends to float up... and I'm talking... "Shelby. Shelby. Shelby. SHELBY! Shut up and sit down!!!!!!!!! 

My poor poor instructor. LOL.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Let's see... I have a lot. xD 

"Sternum up!" (this is what I repeat to myself most often)

"Heels down, shoulders back!"

"Keep the candence."

"Falling off is against the rules."

"Look where you're going."

"Keep those hind legs jumping."

"Lengthen does not mean faster."

"Keep the march."

"More drive."


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

riccil0ve said:


> "His mane is black, it will always BE black, no matter how long you go without watching it!"


LOL. I absolutely LOVE that one. I will always remember it, I usually have a problem of looking at my horses neck, so when I do that, I will remember this phrase... (^_^)


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> LOL. I absolutely LOVE that one. I will always remember it, I usually have a problem of looking at my horses neck, so when I do that, I will remember this phrase... (^_^)


I used to ride my uncle's horse, and it was in the very beginning when I really didn't know what I was doing. He was also yelling that at me. Sometimes, he switched it to, "his ears won't fall off if you look away." =]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL. I don't know why I do it, it is just such a habit.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

When I used to help out my friend with her jumping, she tended to lean forward a lot, whether she be trotting or cantering, going over a jump or not...I told her one day 'you are not a tree in an earthquake,! you need to sit up when not jumping!' :lol: Now, whenever she starts to lean forward, she yells out 'I am not a tree in an earthquake!' Tehe. :lol: Whatever works to get your posture correct.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Haha my favorite is "OK one more time..." (5 tries later) "Ok just one more" (5 more!) "Alright this is the last one"...... it goes on and on!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Oh also "Stick them ok ladies!!!" hahah


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

ivorygold1195 said:


> Haha my favorite is "OK one more time..." (5 tries later) "Ok just one more" (5 more!) "Alright this is the last one"...... it goes on and on!


That would be my trainer..particularly with things I don't like repeating, like canter transitions or ground poles!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you done counting all the hairs in his mane yet?

Come on horse. Go faster horse. Wake up horse.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Heres another:

"If you don't get that horse moving forward I'm going to set a lion onto his tail!"


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

roro said:


> That would be my trainer..particularly with things I don't like repeating, like canter transitions or ground poles!


 exactly!!!!


----------



## horsey gal94 (Sep 22, 2009)

my jumping instructer always says if you need you use your whip and your not "whats that in your hand a bowl of goldfish or a block of flats" lol he says it funny though


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I always yell at my cousin when jumping - She rides my pony and if you don't have confidence and ride aggresively he will stop. When he does, you have to get mad at him to get him over.

"GET MAD! YELL AT HIM! GROWL AT HIM!"

And a funny one my dad says - Not horse related:

"where did you get your license? A cornflakes box?!?!"


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

"use that crop or i'll use it on you!"


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

ooh, megen. "THERE WILL BE *NO *SLOUCHING IN _MY_ RING! WHO DO YOU NORMALLY RIDE WITH? I NEED TO GIVE THEM A TALKING TO.." 
"THAT IS *MY* PONY. AND IT IS NOT *HIS* FAULT. AND IF YOU BLAME *MY *PONY, I WON'T LET YOU RIDE *MY *PONY."
"He's 17. And he acts like he's two. He's a freak. And If you were a horse, you'd be just like him."


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

When I am 2 point and not sticking my butt out enough, my trainer says I cant see you peeing in the woods over there! Hehe.


----------

